# Icelandic: mega til / eiga / verða



## Gavril

Sæl,

The verbs *mega til*, *verða *and *eiga* all seem to mean "must / have to" in certain contexts. Which (if any) would work best in the sentences below?
_

Við matarborðið mátt þú til / átt / verður þú að sitja uppréttur.

Til að komast Fljótsdalshéraði fyrir klukkan 22 __megið þið til / eigið / verðið þið að leggja af stað núna.

Ef tala er minni en 11 og stærri en 5, og er frumtala, má hún til / á / verður hún að vera 7.

Ég get ekki borðað með þér í kvöld, því ég má til / á / verð að gera hagskýrslu fyrir stjórnarfundinn á morgun.

Styrkur minn er að bila -- afsakið, ég má til / á / verð að sleppa þessum þyngdum!


_Takk!


----------



## KarenRei

* Verða: "must, will".  Það verður að gerast, it *must* happen, þú efast ekki vitund.  Orðrétt, "it *becomes* happening".
* Eiga: "should"
* Ég er ekki vel að mér í "mega til".

Aðrir:
 * Hljóta: "must" eins og "that *must* be his brother!", *ekki* eins og "his brother must leave."
 * Þarf: "must", "need to", en ekki 100% líkur.
 * Skulu: "shall" (eins og verða, en vegna þarfar annarra)
* Munu: "likely will"


----------



## Gavril

> Aðrir:
> * Hljóta: "must" eins og "that *must* be his brother!"



Ég minnst hafa séð "eiga að" (í framsöguhætti) notað sömuleiðis, þó kannski var það ekki alveg eins.



> * Skulu: "shall" (eins og verða, en vegna þarfar aðra)



Meinar þú "þarfar annarra"?


----------



## Alxmrphi

> en vegna þarfar annara)


Varðandi fornöfnin *annar* og *nokkur* - það er gott að átta sig á því að _*r*_-ið aftan í orðum er _ekki ending_ - það er hluti stofnsins. Svo þegar það kemur að mynda eignarfall fleirtölu í öllum kynjum (og eignarfall eintölu í kvenkynsorðum) þarf að bæta öðru _*r*_-inu við orðið (-ra sem er eignarfallsendingin) (annar*r*a/nokkur*r*a)



> _Við matarborðið mátt þú til / átt / verður þú að sitja uppréttur._


Ég myndi segja _*verða*_ hér því það er (ytri) eftirvænting.


> _Ef tala er minni en 11 og stærri en 5, og er frumtala, má hún til / á / verður hún að vera 7._


Hér ertu að álykta um eitthvað og svo maður myndi nota sögnina _*hljóta*_.


> _Ég get ekki borðað með þér í kvöld, því ég má til / á / verð að gera hagskýrslu fyrir stjórnarfundinn á morgun._


Ég held að það sé mögulegt að nota: *verða */ *þurfa* / *eiga* (það fer eftir blæbrigðum)


> _Styrkur minn er að bila -- afsakið, ég má til / á / verð að sleppa þessum þyngdum!_


Þetta er innri þörf og þó ég sé ekki fullviss myndi ég giska á að venjulegt sé að segja *þurfa* / *verða* hérna.

Ég veit ekki hvað myndi passa best í 2. dæmi. Þegar Íslendingana bera að garði geta þeir þá sagt okkur hvað væri best að nota. 

[Usual not-being-native caveats apply  - I'm not sure about _*mega til *_either]


----------



## NoMoreMrIceGuy

Dæmi tvö: Verðið



> _Styrkur minn er að þrjóta -- afsakið, ég verð að sleppa þessum þyngdum!_



Mega til: _Þið megið til með að [mæta í afmælið]/[smakka á sælgætinu]/[kíkja í heimsókn]_
Þetta er svona oftast sagt með ýktum tón, svipað og að segja á ensku: _You just have to..._

Alex: góð máltilfinning hjá þér.


----------



## Merkurius

> _Við matarborðið mátt þú til / átt / verður þú að sitja uppréttur._
> _*Höf: Gavril   *_
> 
> 
> 
> Ég myndi segja _*verða*_ hér því það er (ytri) eftirvænting.
> _*Höf: Alxmrphi*_
Click to expand...


Ég er sammála þér Alxmrphi. Hér er gott að nota _verða_ en ég myndi einnig samþykkja sögnina „eiga“ þ.e.a.s. „Við matarborðið átt þú að sitja uppréttur.“



> _Til að komast *til Fljótsdalshéraðs* fyrir klukkan 22 __verðið/þurfið þið að leggja af stað núna._
> *Höf: Gavril*


Því þið verðið eða þurfið að leggja af stað núna til að vera komin þangað fyrir klukkan 22!



> Mega til: _Þið megið til með að [mæta í afmælið]/[smakka á sælgætinu]/[kíkja í heimsókn]_
> Þetta er svona oftast sagt með ýktum tón, svipað og að segja á ensku: _You just have to..._
> *Höf: NoMoreMrIceGuy*


Alveg sammála þér NMMIG. Þetta er með smá ýktum tóni og gott dæmi á ensku „I just have to do this now“ eða „I just must do this right now“. Þegar ég hugsa út í þetta þá er þetta smá eins og drottning Bretlands myndi nota þetta „Oh, I just must taste this cake!“ => „Ég bara hreinlega má til að smakka þessa köku!“


----------



## Alxmrphi

> Þetta er með smá ýktum tóni og gott dæmi á ensku „I just have to do  this now“ eða „I just must do this right now“. Þegar ég hugsa út í þetta  þá er þetta smá eins og drottning Bretlands myndi nota þetta „Oh, I  just must taste this cake!“ => „Ég bara hreinlega má til að smakka  þessa köku!“


Þú ert búinn að horfa á of miklar paródíur af henni.


----------



## Gavril

Takk fyrir athugasemdirnar, Alxmrphi. Samt er ég með nokkrar spurningar. 



Alxmrphi said:


> _"Ef tala er minni en 11 og stærri en 5, og er frumtala, má hún til / á / verður hún að vera 7."
> 
> _Hér ertu að álykta um eitthvað og svo maður myndi nota sögnina *hljóta*.



Er *hljóta *þá notað aðeins um rökfræðilegar/stærðfræðilegar ályktanir?

Ég spyr þetta því að hægt er (sem best ég veit) að túlka aðrar setningar mínar sem einhvers konar ályktanir:
_
Til að komast *til Fljótsdalshéraðs* fyrir klukkan 22 verðið/þurfið þið að leggja af stað núna.

_Þetta má túlka sem "Ég hef ályktað að þið getið komast til Flj. fyrir kl 22 aðeins ef þið leggið af stað núna." Er notað hér *verða/þurfa*, heldur en *hljóta*, því að það er ekki alveg óhugsandi að mennirnir komist til Fljótsdalshéraðs án þess að þeir leggi af stað núna?

Hægt er einnig að ímynda setningu sem fjallar um eðlisfræðileg lögmál:
_
Ef þú kastar hlut í loftið, *verður / **hlýtur[?]* hann þá að falla til jarðar.

_Passa bæði _hljóta _og_ verða _í þessari setningu?



> "_Ég get ekki borðað með þér í kvöld, því ég á / verð að gera hagskýrslu fyrir stjórnarfundinn á morgun."
> _
> Ég held að það sé mögulegt að nota: *verða */ *þurfa* / *eiga* (það fer eftir blæbrigðum)



Er "verða" yfirlett sterkara hér en "þurfa" / "eiga"?


----------



## Alxmrphi

Croeso Gavril 
Er *hljóta *þá notað aðeins um rökfræðilegar/stærðfræðilegar ályktanir?​
Þú færð vafalaust betri útskýringu um þetta hérna. *Hljóta* er sú sögn sem er viðeigandi í þessum tilvikum.
Ég spyr því að hægt er (sem best ég veit) að túlka aðrar setningar mínar sem einhvers konar ályktanir:​
I'll say this part in English because I'm not sure how to express it in Icelandic. When you "come to a conclusion" based on given information, then you're deducing something. In your other examples, it relates to giving advice and using your 'world knowledge' to say that someone should leave in order to get somewhere by a certain time. When you can think of it like "That must/has to be [deduction]" in English (i.e. [doorbell] "_That'll be the postman_" (it's 08:00am when he usually comes) / "_That must be what he meant before!_") - you've got the right circumstance to use it. That doesn't work in the travelling example because you're not coming to a personal conclusion but giving advice which you already knew and are calculating. If you were trying to trace someone and you didn't know the places/distances, but you knew they drove for 5 hours, and you looked on a map, and there is only one town where they could possibly be, then saying "_That has to/must be where they are_" - this is the sort of deduction you use *hljóta* in. You can't use that as a command to say "You have to set off now [if you want to reach X]". I always imagine it as someone putting a finger to their lips in thought and getting a sudden realisation and muttering "That must be <>"._
Ef þú kastar hlut í loftið, *verður / hlýtur[?]* hann þá að fjalla til jarðar. (-> hann hlýtur__ / verður__ að *falla *(aftur) til jarðar)
_​
Þetta er erfitt að útskýra. Ég ímynda að maður myndi ekki nota *hljóta* í þessu tilviki þó _það sé kannski ekki alveg málfræðilega rangt_. Ef þú vissir ekki að það myndi falla aftur til jarðar og þú ályktaðir þetta á annan hátt þá væri þetta viðeigandi að segja, held ég. Samt er þetta í raun og veru _almennur fróðleikur _svo ég efast um að fólk segi_* hljóta*_. Að segja þetta er eins og að segja að þú _veist ekki þá afleiðingu _og það er bara þín ágiskun / ósönnuð skoðun (eða eitthvað sem þér kom í huga fyrir skömmu). Úr því að þetta er ytri þekking (að _það sem fer upp kemur alltaf aftur niður_) er ástæðan fyrir því að ég myndi segja að *verða* sé sú sögn að nota hérna. Ég er ekki fullviss um þetta og veit ekki ef ég sé bara að bulla núna og kannski þarf ég að læra eitthvað nýtt. Þetta er hvernig það virkar í heilanum á mér - samt vildi ég reyna að svara þér.
Er "verða" yfirlett sterkara en "þurfa" / "eiga"?​
Um þetta er ég alveg fullviss. Alltaf sterkara. Þú getur lesið meira hér:
"_Sögnin verða tákna *sterka nauðsyn* sem hjálparsögn. Merkingarlega skyldar sagnir eins og hljóta, þurfa, eiga* hafa ekki eins sterka merkingu*_".


----------



## NoMoreMrIceGuy

> _Ef þú kastar hlut í loftið, *verður / hlýtur[?]* hann þá að fjalla til jarðar. (-> hann hlýtur__ / verður__ að *falla *(aftur) til jarðar)_



Rangt. Hér væri hlýtur notað. Passið einnig upp á orðaröð þar sem þetta er ekki spurning:

_Ef þú kastar hlut í loftið, __þá __*hlýtur *hann að falla til jarðar (að því gefnu að hann hafi ekki eðlismassa léttari en loftþyngd)._


----------



## Alxmrphi

> Ég er ekki fullviss um þetta og veit ekki ef ég sé bara að bulla núna og kannski þarf ég að læra eitthvað nýtt. Þetta er hvernig það virkar í heilanum á mér - samt vildi ég reyna að svara þér.





NoMoreMrIceGuy said:


> Rangt. Hér væri hlýtur notað.


 Takk.


----------



## Gavril

Sæl öll,

Thanks for your help thus far, but I'm still not sure if I understand the distinction between* eiga að *and *verða / þurfa að*. (Starting with post #8 we focused on the _verða/hljóta_ distinction, which I think deserves a thread of its own.)

In post #4, Alxmrphi wrote:



> _Við matarborðið mátt þú til / átt / verður þú að sitja uppréttur._ (= "You have to sit upright at the dinner table")
> 
> Ég myndi segja *verða* hér því það er (ytri) eftirvænting. Translation: "I would say verða here because it's an (external) expectation".



Merkurius added (post #6) that *eiga* could also work in this context instead of verða.

Alxmrphi also wrote, 



> _Styrkur minn er að bila þrjóta -- afsakið, ég má til / á / verð að sleppa þessum þyngdum!_ (= "My strength is failing -- I'm sorry, I have to let go of these weights!")
> 
> Þetta er innri þörf og þó ég sé ekki fullviss myndi ég giska á að venjulegt sé að segja þurfa / verða hérna. Translation: "This describes an internal need, and though I'm not completely sure, I would guess that it's normal to say *þurfa / verða* here."





To sum up the differences between *verða / þurfa* and *eiga* as I understand them thus far:

1) *verða / þurfa* are used for both internal and external obligations (somewhat like English _must / have to_), whereas *eiga* is only appropriate for external obligations, imposed by other people (somewhat like _supposed to_ in English).

2) *eiga* is not used for truly binding obligations: if you say _Ég *á* að fara heim_, it means that you're *supposed to* go home according to certain people's expectations -- e.g., maybe your wife normally expects you home at a certain time -- but you can still choose to stay where you are. On the other hand, if you said, _Ég *verð *að fara heim_ or _Ég *þarf* að fara heim_, you're implying you *have* to go home: perhaps your wife is angry at you for not coming home, or perhaps she's sick and you need to take care of her.

Would you say that both of these are correct?


Side note: 
I started this thread in English because I thought that this question might be useful for Icelandic learners who aren't yet able to fluently read Icelandic. As far as I know, there are no forum rules about having to keep threads in a single language, and I know that some posters prefer to write in Icelandic rather than English (which I don't have a problem with), but I'd like to suggest that we keep the rest of this discussion in English, or at least the parts of the discussion that are relevant to Icelandic grammar.

(I also admit that the format in which I asked the question didn't necessarily lend itself to English-language responses; I'll try to pay more attention to this in the future.)


----------



## KarenRei

> *eiga* is not used for truly binding obligations: if you say _Ég *á* að fara heim_, it means that you're *supposed to* go home according to certain people's expectations



en...



> but I'd like to suggest that we keep the rest of this discussion in English,




Því miður er ég með einskonar „hugsunarstíflu“ / „mental block“ að tala ensku við fólk sem kann íslensku og mér finnst hún sérstaklega erfitt að komast hjá (ég veit, ég er skrýtin).  Ég *held* að það sé rétt að segja „ætti“ (þ.e.a.s., viðtengingarhátt þátíðarinnar) í staðinn fyrir „á“ (framsöguhátt nútíðarinnar) jafnvel þótt talað er um eitthvað í nútímanum, til þess að benda á innri þörf („Ég ætti að vera áhyggjuful“, „Ég ætti að borða minna“, „Ég ætti að skammast mín“, o.fl).  En ég er ekki alveg viss um svo vonandi tjá sig aðrir.


----------



## Alxmrphi

> Ég *held* að það sé rétt að segja „ætti“ (þ.e.a.s., viðtengingarhátt  þátíðarinnar) í staðinn fyrir „á“ (framsöguhátt nútíðarinnar) jafnvel  þótt talað er um eitthvað í nútímanum


(I don't have such a mental block - but am respecting Gavril's request here - that's why replying in English)

Yes, that's definitely correct. It's okay to use both and use the past to refer to the present (like shall->should in English / may->might) and one is not more correct than the other - it just goes by the context. I had an email this morning telling me "_Þú ættir að hafa samband við_" because it was a recommendation (because I sent an email to the wrong address) and also just watched some clips of an Icelandic comedian who did a little sketch about being at the doctors being told he had a disease and reaction with "_Og hvað __á__ ég að gera?_". You can often see uses of Ég ætti but there's something about them that references a nuance of externality, in the way that I see them - almost as if saying '_there is an external need pressing on me and this is why I should <action>_' and using this almost (and I could be wrong here) puts across the message that the verb isn't a reflection of what I do. So in "_ég ætti að skammast mín_" I read it as "_I should be ashamed_" (should = by an external evaluation of what is shameful) but _*do I*_ feel ashamed? *No*. That's why it's not really an inner need - it still references something external.

I am doubtful that *eiga* is used (in a common way) when not referencing some sort of external reference to some sort of authority or set of demands (i.e. social) that are placed on people.

_Ég ætti að borða minna_ - (but I don't want to / I can't)
_Ég ætti að vera áhyggjuful _- (but I'm not really)

Going from the indicative -> subjunctive with these modal verbs sort of takes away the necessity and makes it more of a recommendation based on the same principle. So when there is something unavoidable (and you're not using the subjunctive to express politeness) then it would just be the indicative mood of *eiga* that would be used. I'm hoping my instincts on that are good.

I think you got the distinction quite well, Gavril.

*Edit:* found this. Hopefully that's a good general guide.


----------



## Gavril

Alxmrphi said:


> I am doubtful that *eiga* is used (in a common way) when not referencing some sort of external reference to some sort of authority or set of demands (i.e. social) that are placed on people.
> 
> _Ég ætti að borða minna_ - (but I don't want to / I can't)
> _Ég ætti að vera áhyggjuful _- (but I'm not really)
> 
> Going from the indicative -> subjunctive with these modal verbs sort of takes away the necessity and makes it more of a recommendation based on the same principle. So when there is something unavoidable (and you're not using the subjunctive to express politeness) then it would just be the indicative mood of *eiga* that would be used.



You said that the indicative implies something unavoidable in contrast to the past subjunctive, but that takes us back to the question of whether the indicative (_Ég *á* að gera eitthvað_) can refer to a "binding" obligation (as *verða / þurfa að* do) or not.

Again, if I said *Ég á að fara heim*_, _am I saying that I have to go home, or that I'm supposed to go home (but have some freedom to choose otherwise)? Or am I saying something different than either of these?

(I don't mean to belabor this question -- I just wasn't completely sure what you meant by "unavoidable" above.)

Thanks for responding!


KarenRei:


> Því miður er ég með einskonar „hugsunarstíflu“ / „mental block“ að tala ensku við fólk sem kann íslensku



Af hverju heldur þú að ég kunni íslensku?


----------



## Alxmrphi

> You said that the indicative implies something unavoidable in contrast  to the past subjunctive, but that takes us back to the question of  whether the indicative (_Ég *á* að gera eitthvað_) can refer to a "binding" obligation (as *verða / þurfa að* do) or not.


What do you mean by _binding obligation_? Just to avoid an answer that might be unrelated to what you mean (and potentially confuse the thread) - just want to get that 100% clear before trying to answer. Ah, okay. I replied without reading the whole post first. I think I get what you mean. When I said unavoidable, it's not for the actual person themselves and whether they will do it - you can always be supposed to (or have to) do something but not do it in the end.



> Again, if I said *Ég á að fara heim*_, _am I saying that I have  to go home, or that I'm supposed to go home (but can opt not to if I  want)? Or am I saying something different than either of these?


Imagine a reason why you might be told to go home. Maybe you're a child and you've got a curfew. Maybe your wife told you you had to be back in order to do something. You couldn't generalise the whole meaning to suggesting a possibility to opt out (but you could invent hundreds of examples where that is a possible usage). I'd think of it like this (and again, hope it's right!):

You're in a bar. Someone else is a bit drunk and is swaying a bit and then says:

_Ég þarf að fara heim_ - I need to go home / I should get off now (internally feeling: made up my mind that it would be best to leave and therefore has to go home).
_Ég verð að fara heim_ - I have to go home (I'm really drunk, actually can't take any more drinks, might be sick, feel it would be really the best thing to do and I am determined - to go home).
_Ég á að fara heim_ - I need to go home / have to go home / should leave now (Not really an indication of internal feeling, but outside pressures, something to do the next day, promised the wife I wouldn't be late.
_Ég ætti að fara heim_ - I'm sort of supposed to go home, but maybe I will stay - I really should do it, but maybe I won't.

(My understand of it).

In plenty of situations the (external) reason why you need to go home might also be why you _want to _go home, and you could use_ þurfa _and _verða_ in place of_ eiga_ here - but presupposing the person talking wants to stay out and have a good night (and therefore doesn't 'internally' want to go home - but feels like the alcohol is winning and that would be bad to continue - as much as he wants to stay out). Here's hoping my instincts aren't way off.


----------



## Gavril

Alxmrphi said:


> Imagine a reason why you might be told to go home. Maybe you're a child and you've got a curfew. Maybe your wife told you you had to be back in order to do something. You couldn't generalise the whole meaning to suggesting a possibility to opt out (but you could invent hundreds of examples where that is a possible usage). I'd think of it like this (and again, hope it's right!):
> 
> You're in a bar. Someone else is a bit drunk and is swaying a bit and then says:
> 
> _Ég þarf að fara heim_ - I need to go home / I should get off now (internally feeling: made up my mind that it would be best to leave and therefore has to go home).
> _Ég verð að fara heim_ - I have to go home (I'm really drunk, actually can't take any more drinks, might be sick, feel it would be really the best thing to do and I am determined - to go home).
> _Ég á að fara heim_ - I need to go home / have to go home / should leave now (Not really an indication of internal feeling, but outside pressures, something to do the next day, promised the wife I wouldn't be late.
> _Ég ætti að fara heim_ - I'm sort of supposed to go home, but maybe I will stay - I really should do it, but maybe I won't.



Thanks, I think it's clearer now. I was wrong to say (in post #12) that *eiga að *can't refer to a strong/binding obligation: it can, as long as that obligation is based on external expectations rather than internal need.

Was I right to say that *þurfa / verða *are neutral as far as whether the obligation is external or internal? Your examples above with _þurfa / verða_ seem to be based on internal feeling, but with my first example sentence (_Við matarborðið átt / verður þú að sitja uppréttur _"You have to sit upright at the dinner table"), you recommended _verður_, and Merkurius agreed (though he said that _átt _would also be acceptable).


----------



## Alxmrphi

*Verða* indicates strong obligation and when used in the first person, it indicates internal need/desire to do something. When there isn't any match and one person is referencing somebody else, the best thing to associate it is with just 'strong obligation', i.e. '_Hann verður að gera það_!' (He must do it!). Contrarily, when the first person of *eiga* is used, then that indicates a 'supposed to' meaning - external (contrasting with verða).

One book I have separates them out like this:

_Að verða_ - to have to
_Að þurfa _- to need
_Að eiga að_ - to be expected to

That's a distinction that works (to use meanings in English that highlight the difference - accepting that 'have to' can be used in all three alternatively). Note here about þurfa, being 'need' - even when used from one person about another it's still referencing their inner need - not so with _verða_ - and _eiga_ is always external to their inner need. I'd be tempted to say regarding external obligation,_ verða_ is stronger than _eiga_. (You should.... (according to convention/rule) .... You're supposed to.... (according to convention/rule).

I saw an article about my local football team and the title was: _Gerrard: Sturridge *þarf* að grípa tækifærið_. 
When you've got þurfa about other people, it's not like a warning or putting any pressure (well, a lot less than_ verða_ would indicate) on the person. It's more like an opinion of what this person believes the other person has a need to do (like, advice of a sort). This is such a messy explanation - I am sorry. I don't think there is an easy way to describe this distinction in Icelandic.


----------

